# No more tapazole



## MyLilButterfly (Oct 17, 2010)

So my daughter had been taking tapazole for about 14 months. She's been off of it now for almost 3 weeks and seems to be doing great! We had another endocrinologist appointment yesterday and another blood test so now we're waiting to hear how her results are now without the tapazole.

I just wonder... will she ever have a "normal" thyroid? The doctor says things seem normal now, will it stay that way? Dr. says it could either go back up or it could go down into hypothyroid. She says hypo is much easier to treat, but either way, my daughter could end up taking 1 pill every day for the rest of her life. Aren't there other methods of treating withOUT a pill?

Sitting on eggshells until I get lab results. Next appointment is in 3 months again.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

MyLilButterfly said:


> So my daughter had been taking tapazole for about 14 months. She's been off of it now for almost 3 weeks and seems to be doing great! We had another endocrinologist appointment yesterday and another blood test so now we're waiting to hear how her results are now without the tapazole.
> 
> I just wonder... will she ever have a "normal" thyroid? The doctor says things seem normal now, will it stay that way? Dr. says it could either go back up or it could go down into hypothyroid. She says hypo is much easier to treat, but either way, my daughter could end up taking 1 pill every day for the rest of her life. Aren't there other methods of treating withOUT a pill?
> 
> Sitting on eggshells until I get lab results. Next appointment is in 3 months again.


How is your daughter feeling?How old is she? Has she had RAIU (radioactive uptake scan?)


----------



## MyLilButterfly (Oct 17, 2010)

Andros said:


> How is your daughter feeling?How old is she? Has she had RAIU (radioactive uptake scan?)


She's 11 now. No, she's never had anything else other than the tapazole. She says she's feeling good! She eats well and is gaining weight and is FINALLY in the normal range on the growth chart! She was very under range before. Her energy levels are good. She sleeps all night and has no problems getting up on time in the mornings. Just sitting on eggshells, waiting for yesterday's blood results. When I called today to make her next appointment, the Drs receptionist said everything was looking real good on her end. Let's just hope it stays that way!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

MyLilButterfly said:


> She's 11 now. No, she's never had anything else other than the tapazole. She says she's feeling good! She eats well and is gaining weight and is FINALLY in the normal range on the growth chart! She was very under range before. Her energy levels are good. She sleeps all night and has no problems getting up on time in the mornings. Just sitting on eggshells, waiting for yesterday's blood results. When I called today to make her next appointment, the Drs receptionist said everything was looking real good on her end. Let's just hope it stays that way!


I sure hope so too!! I think I remember now; you posted a long time ago. This is wonderful news and I hope this status can be maintained.

Children need to enjoy their young lives while they can.

Thank you for the update!


----------



## MyLilButterfly (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks! Still waiting for test results. Yes, she was the one who broke both of her arms and when we brought her to the ER the doctor noticed her eyes how they bulged and she asked if there were any other health problems and at that time, we hadn't known of any.

We've been very blessed to have a great doctor who answers our questions and I know I can call her any time in between appointments and she's always returned my calls!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

MyLilButterfly said:


> Thanks! Still waiting for test results. Yes, she was the one who broke both of her arms and when we brought her to the ER the doctor noticed her eyes how they bulged and she asked if there were any other health problems and at that time, we hadn't known of any.
> 
> We've been very blessed to have a great doctor who answers our questions and I know I can call her any time in between appointments and she's always returned my calls!


Bless your daughter's heart!! And bless the doctor who is so kind and a good physician on top of it. You are fortunate in that.

Keep us informed and hopefully those test results will come back soon so we can all see. Please include the ranges also if you will be so kind.


----------

